# Chocolate 'better than kissing'



## Daniel (Oct 15, 2009)

Comments in reaction to the 2007 BBC article Chocolate 'better than kissing':



> _The tests are not the accurate really because if i had the choice of kissing my partner or chocolate, I am sure the chocolate would win but if you gave me Al Pacino to kiss the results would be very different. _
> *Sue Hedges, Bristol*
> 
> _In my opinion these scientists have underrated the effects...I'd say chocolate is probably at least 10 times better than any other known form of stimulation in existence. And the only thing better than a bar of chocolate is two bars of chocolate!_
> ...


----------



## white page (Oct 15, 2009)

It seems that the only solution to this problem of choice, of kissing versus chocolate, is chocolate flavoured lipstick for girls and boys.  colored for girls and transparent for boys.


----------



## tallshyone (Oct 15, 2009)

MMMMMM Chocolate YUM


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 15, 2009)

> Chocolate 'better than kissing'



It doesn't have to be either-or, does it?


----------



## Simon Attwood (Oct 15, 2009)

The BBC are well know for posing their articles and "Have your say" questions as Dichotomies


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 15, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> It doesn't have to be either-or, does it?



I make my own rules, and no, they're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Simon Attwood (Oct 15, 2009)

Although I find the thought of kissing someone who has a mouthful of chocolate a little off putting


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 15, 2009)

Simon Attwood said:


> Although I find the thought of kissing someone who has a mouthful of chocolate a little off putting



Yes, it requires talent, maybe even a little dexterity.   But, it could also be a lot of fun.


----------



## white page (Oct 15, 2009)

Nothing like kissing two birds with one slab of chocolate 
(Yes, I know how awful my joke is)


----------



## crzycadn (Oct 15, 2009)

Good Fun!
Speaking of chocolate, I ate 4 home-made Nanaimo Bars for supper last night.

The only kiss I've given in a while is to my dog, Tina, and she doesn't care if I eat chocolate or chicken, and a little slobber is ok with her too!


----------



## white page (Oct 15, 2009)

Nanaimo bar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now *that* is better than kissing


----------

